# compile with -Xlint bei Netbeans



## MiMa (22. Jan 2018)

Aktuell erhalte ich einen roten Hinweis.

```
.......java uses unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
```
Diese Meldung erhalte ich in meinem Netbeans Projekt welches ich als Java Bibliothek erstellt habe. In diesem Projekt habe ich auch GIT aktiviert und nutze es entsprechend.
Ist das jetzt ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem?
Muss ich da etwas machen?
Im Netz finde ich leider kaum Informationen.
Danke
Mi


----------



## Tobse (22. Jan 2018)

Du musst nichts machen; es kann aber nicht schaden, sich die Meldung anzusehen. Beim Nachforschen, warum etwas als "unsafe" eingestuft wird, lernt man oft einiges. Ob du dann was an deinem Code ändern willst, musst du dann selbst entscheiden.

Du kannst das Flag unter "Files > Project Properties > Build > Compiling" ganz unten angeben (-Xlint:unchecked ist in meinem NB 8.1 schon als bsp. drunter).


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jan 2018)

Ich sehe einen Punkt anders: ich würde jede Warnung behandeln, entweder durch beheben oder durch explizites unterdrücken, wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte


----------



## MiMa (22. Jan 2018)

Vielen Dank,
wieder was gelernt 
Ich denke auch das man Warmeldungen behandeln sollte.
Jetzt erhalte ich zumindest Detaillierte Informationen

```
warning: [unchecked] unchecked call to add(E) as a member of the raw type ArrayList
                listeGelesen.add(zeile);
  where E is a type-variable:
    E extends Object declared in class ArrayList
```

Problem wurde behoben


----------

